# discussion about the blast and cruise method



## bigtime (Jun 2, 2014)

So a friend of mine has been doing the blast and cruise method for just about 8-10 months or so, he blew the fuck up during this time and when he comes off blasting it seems like he dont lose size or strength. He didnt have any issues with low test prior to this, i asked him when he plans on coming completely off nd he said he didnt know...lol...so evedintly this blast nd cruise method works fucking awesome, it has my interest right now, but what about when you come off? Can you get your test levels back? Maybe with a damn serious pct? Are the benefits worth it? My dick works just fine right now, i would def hate to fuck that up...so whats your guys opinions of the blast and cruise method?


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 2, 2014)

I use it...it's very effective(the most effective cycle IMHO), but obviously you up the potential risks and sides. The reason it is effective is the high doses and the minimal off time...just enough time to down regulate. 

You just need to decide if the gains outweigh the risks?

Hawk


----------



## robertscott (Jun 2, 2014)

I would do it if I thought you could blast and cruise for like a year or two and then PCT off successfully.  I just don't see a full recovery being possible after being on for that length of time, unfortunately.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 2, 2014)

robertscott said:


> I would do it if I thought you could blast and cruise for like a year or two and then PCT off successfully.  I just don't see a full recovery being possible after being on for that length of time, unfortunately.



I was on for 9 months straight with no cruises (not advocating this) and after a vigorous PCT and 5 months completely clean my blood work was back to normal.  Your mileage may vary.

In respect to B&C protocols, heavy brief cycles coupled with hard training, adequate rest and food will yield great results.
Once the blast ends, I recommend cruising and dropping training volume (sets, reps AND gym days) but keep intensity (amount lifted in relation to your 1RM - not how 'hardcore' you look in the mirror, LOL) high.  You want your body to keep those gains.  Challenge your muscles with heavy weight but not as often - your recovery is not what it was on cycle.  And don't cut your food drastically either.  HUGE mistake.  You're not going to turn into a blimp.  Drop some carbs and replace some of those calories with oils to keep total caloric deficit small and macros re proportioned.


----------



## Sully (Jun 2, 2014)

Who cares if u ever recover fully? Just go to the doc and get on scripted, legal TRT.


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 2, 2014)

^ lol this


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 2, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Who cares if u ever recover fully? Just go to the doc and get on scripted, legal TRT.



That reads good, a real "hardcore" answer. It looks good and sounds tough, but it may not be the best life changing advice to follow.

Think of ear lobe stretching, or facial tattoos. Looks good now, but when you get older, you may change your mind about it. Well, you can save a little money and get surgery to fix your ears, laser treatment to remove the tattoos, even get gyno removed. 

But once you're shut down and are on TRT, it's a slim chance to change that lifestyle choice and every neg that comes with it. Choosing to go TRT when you don't have to isn't the best choice.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jun 2, 2014)

Very true but is this not a lifestyle that we have chosen to live? Being that we are in this for the long haul not the short quick gains. This type of life we have all here chosen pushes the limits of our bodies in ways that they may not be able to achieve without aas. To me personally trt b/c is the way to go. I know where I want to be in 10,20,30 yrs from now and at 40 my body won't produce near enough test to support my muscle development that I have gained in those 10 yrs. I think it is a very personal decision that we each should think long and hard on.


----------



## Derek7X (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't see what's the big deal of spending 1 minute to inject some testosterone 1x a week for the rest of your life...

When my testosterone was checked by the endocrinologist via blood tests, I was below the very bottom of normal. On the Labcorp scale of 300ish - 850ish (I believe that's what it was at the time for that lab), I had 292. I was always very tired, groggy, got easily angered or emotional and felt like I was in a fog... I could never find out what the heck was wrong with me; I thought that's just how life was for so many years.

All it took was 1 shot a week of 120 testosterone to change everything, and make life that much better. I literally watched even my personality change, and it was 100% not placebo. I don't see why an AAS user can't do the same thing, it's not like there's a good chance you will be producing a decent amount of test at 60,50,40,and sometimes even 30. Some people are lucky, but most Americans definetly aren't ......most males suffer from low testosterone in today's day and age. IMO it's a better decision for them to be on TRT regardless of their lifestyle if blood tests show they are not doing too hot. I'm talking even young guys in their 20's, like myself...

To say TRT is similar to a facial tattoo or gyno is just asinine(no offense). It's not even remotely close. Nobody sees or knows that you are on TRT, and your quality of life will most likely be improved in even 10-15 years if you are on TRT rather than your own natural production..... regardless of whether the individual is an AAS user or not. Idk, maybe I'm just being biased, but regardless, the whole comparison to a facial tattoo is just ridiculous...are you even serious right now? 

Forgive me, but I don't think anybody knows or even cares that you have to inject a natural hormone into your body once a week.....

PS, I am not advocating that people shut their natural production down. In fact, I am against AAS in the first place unless the individual is very very set on becoming a top-ranking individual that gets to the Olympia stage(once again just my OPINION). That is far from my point. All I'm saying is, I have seen and followed the majority of members that are "hardcore" on this forum, and based on their lifestyle decisions and amount of AAS they are taking, and they're goals - TRT is obviously the better option. To just sit around, and constantly PCT over and over again, and take forever to get where you need to be(if you even get there from always "worrying about your PCT"...) is unnecessary.

Do you really think these guys running 1k+ tren and 1k+ deca weekly alongside 1-2 grams of test and taking 50-100mg of orals for up to 8-12 weeks at a time are really going to be recovering well enough and keeping the gains they want to get where they want to be? If they're doing that in the first place, it's obviously they have very high goals, and that's THEIR decision. If that's the case - then TRT is the go-to option. Otherwise you're just twiddling your thumbs and wasting your time; I don't think your body likes the constant rollercoaster of trying to deal with PCT & recover then rinse and repeat anyways....

Just my 2cc's...


----------



## Sully (Jun 3, 2014)

GastrocGuy said:


> That reads good, a real "hardcore" answer. It looks good and sounds tough, but it may not be the best life changing advice to follow.
> 
> Think of ear lobe stretching, or facial tattoos. Looks good now, but when you get older, you may change your mind about it. Well, you can save a little money and get surgery to fix your ears, laser treatment to remove the tattoos, even get gyno removed.
> 
> But once you're shut down and are on TRT, it's a slim chance to change that lifestyle choice and every neg that comes with it. Choosing to go TRT when you don't have to isn't the best choice.



Don't confuse my nonchalant attitude about the subject of TRT with a lack of thought on the topic. My attitude is about being pragmatic and accepting what will be for many of us a forgone conclusion. Every time I cycle, long or short, big doses or small, you're suppressing your HPTA. That equates to an unnatural abuse of the body's natural hormonal balances and it's ability to regulate itself once you come off. 

Do this enough times and it's inevitable that it will take a toll on the body's natural ability to recover to it's previous baseline. It's a cumulative effect over time. Some may contend that with the right PCT they can recover their HPTA function to just as good as it was before they cycled, and they might be right, once or twice. 

I simply don't subscribe to the fallacy that any PCT, especially when needed on a regular basis time and time again, can keep a regular, long-term abuser of AAS from ever being clinically qualified for prescription TRT. 

Furthermore, why would anyone that regularly uses a schedule III federally controlled substance ever balk at the idea of being able to get it legally from his doctor? That's just stupidity. When you have a medical condition that qualifies you for a prescription for a substance that will treat it, and the alternative is to purchase black market products made by underground labs and sold through sketchy email based transactions, no thinking person opts for the former over the latter. 

Just for a little clarification, I don't give half a fuck about being perceived as "hardcore" on some internet website. My positions are thought out logically, with a risk-benefit analysis done on every possible position to the proposed query. I outgrew the need to be Mr. Big Dick on the internet many moons ago. Learn to accept the possibility that there's more perspectives to life than your own, and don't be so dismissive about a position that you've clearly not even taken the time to consider and think through fully.


----------



## robertscott (Jun 3, 2014)

it's the fertility thing that scares me about it.

I couldn't care less about injecting myself for the rest of my life, but I'd hate to think I couldn't have kids because of some lifestyle choice I'd made.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jun 3, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Who cares if u ever recover fully? Just go to the doc and get on scripted, legal TRT.



This seams nut's to some, but I am 40+, have had my kids and got a late start (competing in PLing for 1.5yrs and gear for 6). Weighing that and the fact that I only have a few real good gaining years left, I have no issue with running TRT for the rest of my days. 

Hawk


----------



## Sully (Jun 3, 2014)

robertscott said:


> it's the fertility thing that scares me about it.
> 
> I couldn't care less about injecting myself for the rest of my life, but I'd hate to think I couldn't have kids because of some lifestyle choice I'd made.



There's no doubt that fertility is a valid reason to question whether or not TRT is a long term option. But in this day and age, being able to conceive, even after long-term abuse of AAS is largely a matter of the right doctor and the right drugs. A combination of Clomid, HMG and/or HCG coupled with female fertility treatments can produce children for many. The number of guys that have managed to conceive, usually accidentally, while on AAS should be an encouraging stat in and of itself. 

I'm of the opinion that the fear of reduced fertility from the use of AAS, even over long periods of time or while on TRT, is largely overblown. 

Hell, the pharmaceutical industry was trying for years to bring a male contraceptive pill to market, which was essentially just an anabolic steroid in oral form to suppress HPTA loop. They found the results to be so unreliable that they scrapped the whole thing. In one study they found frequent masturbation by males to be just as effective at reducing sperm count/fertility as their contraceptive pill.


----------



## *Bio* (Jun 3, 2014)

bigtime said:


> So a friend of mine has been doing the blast and cruise method for just about 8-10 months or so, he blew the fuck up during this time and when he comes off blasting it seems like he dont lose size or strength. He didnt have any issues with low test prior to this, i asked him when he plans on coming completely off nd he said he didnt know...lol...so evedintly this blast nd cruise method works fucking awesome, it has my interest right now, but what about when you come off? Can you get your test levels back? Maybe with a damn serious pct? Are the benefits worth it? My dick works just fine right now, i would def hate to fuck that up...so whats your guys opinions of the blast and cruise method?



There is no absolute answer to your question.  Nobody can say for sure that you will or will not be able to restore your HPTA.  Do as much research as you can on PCT.  Ness had a good thread on it a couple of years ago on Professional Muscle regarding the ability to restore HPTA for the sake of having kids...It worked!  I would also include Triptorelin (one 100mcg shot only) as this has shown promise as well.


----------



## bigtime (Jun 3, 2014)

Im not interested in having kids, i have four already, i would just hate to go blast and cruise for a year nd then go pct and not be able to fuck my wife without viagra, thats my only concern...


----------



## robertscott (Jun 3, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> There's no doubt that fertility is a valid reason to question whether or not TRT is a long term option. But in this day and age, being able to conceive, even after long-term abuse of AAS is largely a matter of the right doctor and the right drugs. A combination of Clomid, HMG and/or HCG coupled with female fertility treatments can produce children for many. The number of guys that have managed to conceive, usually accidentally, while on AAS should be an encouraging stat in and of itself.
> 
> I'm of the opinion that the fear of reduced fertility from the use of AAS, even over long periods of time or while on TRT, is largely overblown.
> 
> Hell, the pharmaceutical industry was trying for years to bring a male contraceptive pill to market, which was essentially just an anabolic steroid in oral form to suppress HPTA loop. They found the results to be so unreliable that they scrapped the whole thing. In one study they found frequent masturbation by males to be just as effective at reducing sperm count/fertility as their contraceptive pill.



you make good points man, but it's still just too risky in my opinion.  The minute I've got a couple of young 'uns though I'll be cruising on 2g of test!


----------



## squishy13 (Jun 9, 2014)

Great forum guys!  Good points on both ends but I'm with the guys for "TRT for Life!"  The one thing I wanted to point out though is that even though you may be able to get legitimate gear from the doc for TRT, the shit we can get on the black market is sometimes (if you have a good source) way better potency wise and a lot of times cheaper.  My insurance doesn't even cover my TRT therapy so I've taken it upon myself.  Thus I am now looking at Blasting and cruising.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 9, 2014)

I've done all the drugs out there...test is the best....I can't wait to have kids so I can get back on high test...I really blame test for my ahedonia...not being high, fine, I can get over that, but not living with super high test..man that sucks..
gotta weigh pros and cons for the individual...if u already have 4 kids I wouldn't worry, I'd just get back on test instead of taking Viagra tho


----------



## Sully (Jun 10, 2014)

squishy13 said:


> Great forum guys!  Good points on both ends but I'm with the guys for "TRT for Life!"  The one thing I wanted to point out though is that even though you may be able to get legitimate gear from the doc for TRT, the shit we can get on the black market is sometimes (if you have a good source) way better potency wise and a lot of times cheaper.  My insurance doesn't even cover my TRT therapy so I've taken it upon myself.  Thus I am now looking at Blasting and cruising.



You really need to qualify what you mean when you say " way better potency wise". It can't possibly get better than accurate dosing. If the bottle says 250mg/ml, it should contain 250mg/ml. I think what you mean by better potency is overdosed product, and that's not "better" in my book. 

I want my gear dosed accurately and consistently, not overdosed. I want to know how much of what substance I'm injecting so I can keep a handle on potential sides, etc. If gear is overdosed, then who the hell knows how much of what I'm injecting. When it comes to "better potency" I'll take pharma gear. At least then I know that what it says on the label is what I'm getting.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

A lot of the posters seem to be in my age group where nature is starting to catch up, but there are so many kids in HS or even in their early 20's who could make a choice that might affect them later. I have nothing against TRT, but there is something wrong with a kid who never wants to cycle off just to stay big, misinterpreting intent --or is it the general consensus that it's ok for teens to blast & cruise ?


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> Don't confuse my nonchalant attitude about the subject of TRT with a lack of thought on the topic. My attitude is about being pragmatic and accepting what will be for many of us a forgone conclusion. Every time I cycle, long or short, big doses or small, you're suppressing your HPTA. That equates to an unnatural abuse of the body's natural hormonal balances and it's ability to regulate itself once you come off.
> 
> Do this enough times and it's inevitable that it will take a toll on the body's natural ability to recover to it's previous baseline. It's a cumulative effect over time. Some may contend that with the right PCT they can recover their HPTA function to just as good as it was before they cycled, and they might be right, once or twice.
> 
> ...



Well said. I just don't get any of that out from this 





Lil' Sully said:


> Who cares if u ever recover fully? Just go to the doc and get on scripted, legal TRT.


----------



## Sully (Jun 10, 2014)

GastrocGuy said:


> A lot of the posters seem to be in my age group where nature is starting to catch up, but there are so many kids in HS or even in their early 20's who could make a choice that might affect them later. I have nothing against TRT, but there is something wrong with a kid who never wants to cycle off just to stay big, misinterpreting intent --or is it the general consensus that it's ok for teens to blast & cruise ?



I definitely think you're misinterpreting the intent. None of the vets here would ever even advocate the use of AAS by teens, and most would discourage use by guys in their early to mid 20's. I think the general assumption is that most guys asking this type of question have several cycles under their belt and years of consistent diet and training, and mostly fall in their early 30's.


----------



## GastrocGuy (Jun 10, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> I definitely think you're misinterpreting the intent. None of the vets here would ever even advocate the use of AAS by teens, and most would discourage use by guys in their early to mid 20's. I think the general assumption is that most guys asking this type of question have several cycles under their belt and years of consistent diet and training, and mostly fall in their early 30's.



Np, I read ya, got the context down now.


----------



## squishy13 (Jun 10, 2014)

Lil' Sully said:


> You really need to qualify what you mean when you say " way better potency wise". It can't possibly get better than accurate dosing. If the bottle says 250mg/ml, it should contain 250mg/ml. I think what you mean by better potency is overdosed product, and that's not "better" in my book.
> 
> I want my gear dosed accurately and consistently, not overdosed. I want to know how much of what substance I'm injecting so I can keep a handle on potential sides, etc. If gear is overdosed, then who the hell knows how much of what I'm injecting. When it comes to "better potency" I'll take pharma gear. At least then I know that what it says on the label is what I'm getting.


Got cha.  What I mean is not overdosed bottles but higher dose mg/ml ie super test 400.   I did say a "if you have a good source".  I don't qualify a good source as overdosing or under dosing.


----------



## bigtime (Jun 10, 2014)

My buddy thats on a blast and cruise is 28, i think thats alil too young yet, plus he donthave kids uet. Im 34 and done having kids so thats why im tossing up the idea, i think for now ill just keep cycling tho...


----------

